# is 308k enough points?



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

is 308k enough points for Myrtle Beach for the summer?  I bought a 154k resale for Seawatch, and then today bought another resale for 154k for Ocean Blvd.  We have 4 kids, 3 girls and a boy, so we need at least a 2 bedroom.  I knew our original 154k wouldn't be enough.  I know technically 308k is enough for a 2 bedroom at both Seawatch and Ocean Blvd, but I have also heard that even with ARP it can be hard to get in to Seawatch, and I'm wondering if the cheaper 2 bedrooms at Ocean Blvd will be difficult as well?  

Also, thanks to those who have suggested contacting the company directly who is selling resales to negotiate the price they have listed on their website.  I was able to negotiate my price to something satisfactory to me, and for cheaper than I think it will go for on ebay (where it is also listed).


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 28, 2013)

Have you seen the pointer to the latest (online) Wyndham Member Directory? It will tell you how many points at each MB resort. 

Here's a link to the direct pages starting at OB... looks like 308K would be enough at OB for a lower unit ocean view only at OB, but it's definitely enough for Seawatch, Towers on the Grove, and Westwinds. As far as I know, all of the MB locations still have ARP for each other and you'll need to use it as the lower point resorts are in high demand.

anyway, here is the link:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/2013657298WMD/#/194


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Have you seen the pointer to the latest (online) Wyndham Member Directory? It will tell you how many points at each MB resort.
> 
> Here's a link to the direct pages starting at OB... looks like 308K would be enough at OB for a lower unit ocean view only at OB, but it's definitely enough for Seawatch, Towers on the Grove, and Westwinds. As far as I know, all of the MB locations still have ARP for each other and you'll need to use it as the lower point resorts are in high demand.
> 
> ...



I've seen the directory and know how many points are needed, but thanks for providing the link  

I guess what I'm really asking is how hard is it to get the lower point 2 bedrooms with ARP in the summer at Ocean Blvd?  I know Seawatch can be difficult, but what about at Ocean Blvd?


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think you'd have any trouble getting into Tower 4, which is across the street. I don't have direct knowledge on the lower level units in towers 1-3.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 28, 2013)

My suggestion is to buy another 154K+ points deed at SeaWatch Plantation so you'll have 13 month APR at SeaWatch Plantation. If that's where you want to go during high demand timeframes then that should be a home resort with enough points to meet your needs...


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> My suggestion is to buy another 154K+ points deed at SeaWatch Plantation so you'll have 13 month APR at SeaWatch Plantation. If that's where you want to go during high demand timeframes then that should be a home resort with enough points to meet your needs...



my 154k at Ocean Blvd give me ARP at Seawatch as well.  so i have 308k points for ARP at Seawatch, Ocean Blvd and I believe one other Myrtle Beach property.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 28, 2013)

Also Seawatch Villas, Towers on the Grove and Westwinds.

I suppose that's subject to change, but I think I read that the Wyndham MB resorts have a certain common code/designation so for now, OB should get you ARP rights into all the MB locations.

Advice posted by others has been to go after the 2nd choice (not your 2nd choice, but the 2nd most popular choice). Not sure if that was for standard reservations only, but I think even with ARP that Seawatch can be hard to get in to.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 28, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> my 154k at Ocean Blvd give me ARP at Seawatch as well.  so i have 308k points for ARP at Seawatch, Ocean Blvd and I believe one other Myrtle Beach property.



If that's how they work APR at Myrtle Beach then you're good to go. I've never been there, but we have a reservation at SeaWatch for this October. We're looking forward to checking out that resort. If it's what we hope it's like we'll do a little snowbirding between there and Florida this winter.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 28, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> ...
> I guess what I'm really asking is how hard is it to get the lower point 2 bedrooms with ARP in the summer at Ocean Blvd?  I know Seawatch can be difficult, but what about at Ocean Blvd?



Just picking a couple of dates at random (June 15 and 22, 2014), there is plenty of availability for a full week in any of the 2 bedrooms at the 10-month booking window, so it does not appear to be too difficult, so with ARP, it should be easy.  (Anytime around July 4th, though, would be much higher demand, of course).

06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   224,000    

06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   275,000     

06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean Front Lower Level   350,000  

06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View Lower Level   275,000     

06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View Upper Level   315,000 

06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Presidential Ocean View   400,000  N/A


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Just picking a couple of dates at random (June 15 and 22, 2014), there is plenty of availability for a full week in any of the 2 bedrooms at the 10-month booking window, so it does not appear to be too difficult, so with ARP, it should be easy.  (Anytime around July 4th, though, would be much higher demand, of course).
> 
> 06/22/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   224,000
> 
> ...



eh, my kids are school aged, June 22 would be the absolute earliest, and that's pushing it.  right now they are scheduled to be out of school on June 18th, and that's assuming they don't have to make up anything for snow days! AND - that's a Sunday, right??  we have to do a Saturday to Saturday check in - two of my kids are stepkids, we have to give them back to their mom, who lives in New Jersey (We're in Maryland), on Sunday. 

We definitely need July or the beginning of August, since their mom always claims the end of August, Sat-Sat. 

But I appreciate you checking that out for me!!  Neither of the deeds have been transferred to my name yet, so I obviously don't have an account yet to check it out.  However, you make me hopeful that we might not have a problem getting into Ocean Blvd.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 28, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> eh, my kids are school aged, June 22 would be the absolute earliest, and that's pushing it.  right now they are scheduled to be out of school on June 18th, and that's assuming they don't have to make up anything for snow days! AND - that's a Sunday, right??  we have to do a Saturday to Saturday check in - two of my kids are stepkids, we have to give them back to their mom, who lives in New Jersey (We're in Maryland), on Sunday.
> 
> We definitely need July or the beginning of August, since their mom always claims the end of August, Sat-Sat.
> 
> But I appreciate you checking that out for me!!  Neither of the deeds have been transferred to my name yet, so I obviously don't have an account yet to check it out.  However, you make me hopeful that we might not have a problem getting into Ocean Blvd.



With the 10-month window for online booking, only dates up to June 28, 2014 can be checked, today.  (I would have checked prime dates in July and August if I could).  The point to be made was that with the wide-open availability of 2 bedroom units at the 10-month window for June 2014, you should have no difficulty getting what you want using 13-month ARP for July or August.

Saturday or Sunday check-in should not make that much difference in availability.

Here is Saturday the 28th, as another example:

06/28/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   224,000     

06/28/2014 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View Upper Level   350,000 


Remember, too, that these are for full week stays.  Combining 3 nights at one resort with 4 nights at another resort is generally easier than reserving a full week at one resort.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

CO skier said:


> With the 10-month window for online booking, only dates up to June 27, 2014 can be checked, today.  (I would have checked prime dates in July and August if I could).  The point to be made was that with the wide-open availability of 2 bedroom units at the 10-month window for June 2014, you should have no difficulty getting what you want using 13-month ARP for July or August.



hmmm, i didn't even think about that - you're right, it is August, you can't see any father out.  fantastic, thank you!  That is a tremendous help.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 28, 2013)

If the deeds aren't in your name yet, I suggest putting your wife's name on the deeds to if you haven't. That gives you flexibility incase your wife goes somewhere without you because if not it'll cost you a guest certificate.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If the deeds aren't in your name yet, I suggest putting your wife's name on the deeds to if you haven't. That gives you flexibility incase your wife goes somewhere without you because if not it'll cost you a guest certificate.



I am the wife.  but my husband's name will be on the deeds as well.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 28, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> I am the wife.  but my husband's name will be on the deeds as well.



Sorry, that's what I get for assuming. 

We have our brothers, sisters and their spouses on one of our 12 deeds. This adds them to our membership. I did it so they can travel without us and for when the do travel with us, it won't cost a guest certificate when they stay in a different condo.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Sorry, that's what I get for assuming.
> 
> We have our brothers, sisters and their spouses on one of our 12 deeds. This adds them to our membership. I did it so they can travel without us and for when the do travel with us, it won't cost a guest certificate when they stay in a different condo.



My in laws have 3 contracts (one of which we will inherit) but i don't think she has any of her kids on the deeds, so whenever we take big family trips and "use our inheritance early" as she calls it, she has to use guest certificates.  She probably should have just put each kids name on the deed in the beginning to save us the hassle later.


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 28, 2013)

I love Seawatch!  Just stayed at Towers on the Grover this summer and won't mind going back there... don't really care for Ocean Blvd... We don't have Myrtle Beach APR and haven't had a issue yet so far for July or August weeks at the 10 month window.. hope you enjoy your points!


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

ScubaKat said:


> I love Seawatch!  Just stayed at Towers on the Grover this summer and won't mind going back there... don't really care for Ocean Blvd... We don't have Myrtle Beach APR and haven't had a issue yet so far for July or August weeks at the 10 month window.. hope you enjoy your points!



What size units do you usually book?  

Would the kids enjoy Towers on the Grove??  ages 14,11,5,2.  well, next summer I suppose they will be 15,12,6,3.  One of the things I liked about Seawatch were all of the pools, lazy river, etc.  

What didn't you like about Ocean Blvd?


----------



## antjmar (Aug 28, 2013)

With your arp you can get a 2br at seawatch. The towers units (203k) will go first and then the villa units (189k). 4th of July goes quick but by later in July into august lots more units available.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

antjmar said:


> With your arp you can get a 2br at seawatch. The towers units (203k) will go first and then the villa units (189k). 4th of July goes quick but by later in July into august lots more units available.



I have heard a lot of people say that even with ARP Seawatch is difficult.  You seem to think I won't have a problem. I guess only time will tell when I try to book for 2015.  Who knows where we will go for summer 2014, we figured Myrtle Beach wouldn't even be an option since we don't even have the deeds yet.


----------



## antjmar (Aug 28, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> I have heard a lot of people say that even with ARP Seawatch is difficult.  You seem to think I won't have a problem. I guess only time will tell when I try to book for 2015.  Who knows where we will go for summer 2014, we figured Myrtle Beach wouldn't even be an option since we don't even have the deeds yet.



I am speaking based on my personal experience for the past 3 years. You need the arp for seawatch but if you are flexible you will get a summer week It is difficult I am one of those that has stated difficult to get even with arp.  I wouldn't wait until 11 months out.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 28, 2013)

antjmar said:


> I am speaking based on my personal experience for the past 3 years. You need the arp for seawatch but if you are flexible you will get a summer week It is difficult I am one of those that has stated difficult to get even with arp.  I wouldn't wait until 11 months out.



oh, i'll definitely be on the phone 7am at 13 months.  



antjmar said:


> With your arp you can get a 2br at seawatch. The towers units (203k) will go first and then the villa units (189k). 4th of July goes quick but by later in July into august lots more units available.



we're usually late July/early August vacationers, so hopefully that helps us out.


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 28, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> What size units do you usually book?
> 
> Would the kids enjoy Towers on the Grove??  ages 14,11,5,2.  well, next summer I suppose they will be 15,12,6,3.  One of the things I liked about Seawatch were all of the pools, lazy river, etc.
> 
> What didn't you like about Ocean Blvd?



I should clarify that we do a lot of 3-4 day weekends over the summer since it is only about a 3 hour drive for us.  We stay at Marriott OceanWatch or one of the Marriotts on HHI if we are going a full week so I've never tried to book a full week with Wyndham.  We book 2BRs if available but with just us + a 4 year old and baby a 1 BR would work.  

Location wise the Towers had nothing around it.  With young kids we liked that it was quieter.  The beach was so close it was great!  We had a 2BR that was facing away from the ocean.  The kitchen/living/master bedroom was the smallest of any resorts we had stayed in.  

Can't stand Ocean Blvd.. The pools were over crowded and it was loud.  We've never stayed in Tower 4.. Planned activities meant that the speakers were going until 10-11pm.. Doesn't work well with the kids 7pm bedtime.  I am sure it is a lot more enjoyable for older kids.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just used my 11 month rarp to check for 3 nights beginning July29, 2014. They only saw a 1 night reservation at Seawatch, nothing at OB, a 1Br for 5 nights at Westwinds but I did get a 3br for the 3 nights I wanted at the Cottages. My pref was Seawatch or OB but don't mind checking out the cottages for a change. Never stayed at the cottages before since I like beach front. I'll still check for what I want all the way up to the 15 day window next summer.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 29, 2013)

Explorer7 said:


> Just used my 11 month rarp to check for 3 nights beginning July29, 2014. They only saw a 1 night reservation at Seawatch, nothing at OB, a 1Br for 5 nights at Westwinds but I did get a 3br for the 3 nights I wanted at the Cottages. My pref was Seawatch or OB but don't mind checking out the cottages for a change. Never stayed at the cottages before since I like beach front. I'll still check for what I want all the way up to the 15 day window next summer.



Wow!!  Thanks for the info - so even before the 10 month window everything has been booked?  Looks like we'll definitely be vacationing somewhere besides Myrtle Beach next summer (although we expected as much) and I'll be on the phone bright and early at 13 months to book my vacation for 2015!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 29, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> Wow!!  Thanks for the info - so even before the 10 month window everything has been booked?  Looks like we'll definitely be vacationing somewhere besides Myrtle Beach next summer (although we expected as much) and I'll be on the phone bright and early at 13 months to book my vacation for 2015!



Speaking with a VC, supposedly even a resort that is "fully booked" while in ARP will actually open up some more inventory for the Standard Reservation window at 10 months. I don't know how accurate that is, but I did see a bunch of availability at OB between 6/21 and 7/5 next year when I looked earlier this week (within 10 month window).


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 29, 2013)

For some resorts, MB being one of them -- there are block out dates for ARP.  I was told that MB resorts can't be booked for holiday weeks (4th of July, Easter, Christmas) at 13 months.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 29, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> For some resorts, MB being one of them -- there are block out dates for ARP.  I was told that MB resorts can't be booked for holiday weeks (4th of July, Easter, Christmas) at 13 months.



Was that for MB deeded points or CWA (which you have) or both?


----------



## antjmar (Aug 30, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> For some resorts, MB being one of them -- there are block out dates for ARP.  I was told that MB resorts can't be booked for holiday weeks (4th of July, Easter, Christmas) at 13 months.


I think she was confused. This is not true.
For ARP all weeks are available. For VIPS they can not use their RARP for Myrtle Beach summer and holiday weeks. see directory page 332 footnote 5.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 30, 2013)

antjmar said:


> I think she was confused. This is not true.
> For ARP all weeks are available. For VIPS they can not use their RARP for Myrtle Beach summer and holiday weeks. see directory page 332 footnote 5.



so does that mean the OP trying to use RARP wasn't able to book simply because he was using RARP and not because there wasn't any availability?


----------



## antjmar (Aug 30, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> so does that mean the OP trying to use RARP wasn't able to book simply because he was using RARP and not because there wasn't any availability?


Arent you the OP?


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 30, 2013)

antjmar said:


> Arent you the OP?



haha!  no, the person who told me there wasn't any availability when they just tried to book using their RARP.  I think it was Explorer7.  

I don't have my points yet...grr...I know it takes a while to transfer everything over...but I'm so impatient!


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 30, 2013)

antjmar said:


> I think she was confused. This is not true.
> For ARP all weeks are available. For VIPS they can not use their RARP for Myrtle Beach summer and holiday weeks. see directory page 332 footnote 5.



Glad the VC allowed me to RARP, I won't expect it moving forward but am grateful that I got a unit for next summer.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 30, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> ...  Looks like we'll definitely be vacationing somewhere besides Myrtle Beach next summer ...





gemini2678 said:


> My in laws have 3 contracts ...



If these contracts are for MB, and they won't be using ARP next year, they could make the summer reservation you want during ARP.  Then after you have your account set up, and after the 10-month booking window opens, you and they get on the Wyndham site at the same time.  They cancel their reservation, and you immediately refresh the search screen and book it using your account.  (If the unit does not appear immediately, keep trying for 10-20 minutes).  Their points are returned as cancelled points, and you get your summer vacation at MB.


----------



## gemini2678 (Aug 30, 2013)

CO skier said:


> If these contracts are for MB, and they won't be using ARP next year, they could make the summer reservation you want during ARP.  Then after you have your account set up, and after the 10-month booking window opens, you and they get on the Wyndham site at the same time.  They cancel their reservation, and you immediately refresh the search screen and book it using your account.  (If the unit does not appear immediately, keep trying for 10-20 minutes).  Their points are returned as cancelled points, and you get your summer vacation at MB.



That's a good idea - I will actually be at their house next week (we live in different states), I will discuss this with them.  Thanks!


----------



## Explorer7 (Oct 1, 2013)

uscav8r said:


> Speaking with a VC, supposedly even a resort that is "fully booked" while in ARP will actually open up some more inventory for the Standard Reservation window at 10 months. I don't know how accurate that is, but I did see a bunch of availability at OB between 6/21 and 7/5 next year when I looked earlier this week (within 10 month window).


At 11 months per a VC the only availability I could book at or around the 29th of July in 2014 was a 3br unit at the cottages which I booked. Once the 10 month window opened up I could see a boat load of availability at Ocean Blvd and even some 1br units at Seawatch and Westwinds. So I suppose in the future I may try calling back to see if more than 1 VC sees the same inventory. Ironically initially I was not interested in the cottages but the more I read about them I am looking forward to the town house experience at Myrtle Beach.


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sure wish Wyndham would hurry up and set up my account!  They sent back the paperwork for one of my timeshares (from Pacific Transfers) because they said it was missing documents.  I know that isn't actually Wyndham's fault.   The other one should hopefully be set up shortly.  The waiting game...i'm no good at it!!!


----------



## dbigbum (Oct 2, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> Wow!!  Thanks for the info - so even before the 10 month window everything has been booked?  Looks like we'll definitely be vacationing somewhere besides Myrtle Beach next summer (although we expected as much) and I'll be on the phone bright and early at 13 months to book my vacation for 2015!



That's too bad that you can't go at the end of August, I can book 2 bedrooms no problem even in February for the end of August at Seawatch.  Or at least I did the last couple of years due to last minute plan changes.  We own at Seawatch so use ARP 13 months out to book at the end of August, but usually they stay in inventory for a while because most schools have started already south of NC.


----------



## luvNMB52 (Oct 2, 2013)

*OB availability*

Don't give up on Myrtle Beach for summer of 2014.  I just checked and there is availability at Ocean Blvd. for the weeks beginning July 26 and August 2.
2 br in Tower 1 or 2 (ocean front with ocean view lower level) - 300k
2 br in Tower 3 (ocean front with ocean view) - 275k
2 br in Tower 4 (second row) - 224k

fyi, the units in Tower 3 that end in "27" are direct ocean front.  (When point chart developed for T3, they didn't differentiate between upper/lower, ocean front/ocean view.)

I didn't see any availability at SeaWatch or West Winds for summer months.  There is limited availability at Towers on the Grove, but no 2 br.

We own at OB and have been to all the resorts at MB except The Cottages.  We have reservations there, though, for this Thanksgiving and I'm excited to have a separate house for our family's holiday.  If you ever make reservations at TOG, be aware they do not have "typical" Wyndham floor plans.    

http://www.towersresort.com/floorplans 

We stayed at TOG for 4 days in August and liked the smaller/quieter resort, but the 1br was very different than the ones we are used to at OB, SW, or WW.  However, we stayed there a couple summers ago in a 2br deluxe ocean front, and it was large and very similar to the other resorts (no whirlpool tub, but we rarely use that anyway). 

Good luck on your 2014 vacation.  I hope you love North Myrtle Beach as much as we do!

~Melinda


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 3, 2013)

luvNMB52 said:


> Don't give up on Myrtle Beach for summer of 2014.  I just checked and there is availability at Ocean Blvd. for the weeks beginning July 26 and August 2.
> 2 br in Tower 1 or 2 (ocean front with ocean view lower level) - 300k
> 2 br in Tower 3 (ocean front with ocean view) - 275k
> 2 br in Tower 4 (second row) - 224k
> ...



Thanks for that info!  the deeds are in my name, now to wait for my account to be set up and all points to be transferred.  Hopefully at least one of these units will still be available.  I appreciate you looking that up  
We have no problems staying at OB.  Just as long as it is at MB and on the beach (i suppose across the street is ok if i have to, but it is hard to cart four kids and all our stuff across the street!!)


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 3, 2013)

dbigbum said:


> That's too bad that you can't go at the end of August, I can book 2 bedrooms no problem even in February for the end of August at Seawatch.  Or at least I did the last couple of years due to last minute plan changes.  We own at Seawatch so use ARP 13 months out to book at the end of August, but usually they stay in inventory for a while because most schools have started already south of NC.



School here in MD starts the last week in August.  I know some places in the south it starts even earlier than that.  That's just crazy to me!!!  My stepkids in NJ don't start until after labor day.  Which is the way it was when I was a kid, even here in MD.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 3, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> School here in MD starts the last week in August.  I know some places in the south it starts even earlier than that.  That's just crazy to me!!!  My stepkids in NJ don't start until after labor day.  Which is the way it was when I was a kid, even here in MD.



The first day of school here in Lee County Fl was Aug 8
The last day will be May 28, unless of course there are hurricane days that have to be made up

So mayby families miss out on those last days of summer vacations, but they can have the resorts all to themselves at the end of Spring


----------



## dbigbum (Oct 3, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> School here in MD starts the last week in August.  I know some places in the south it starts even earlier than that.  That's just crazy to me!!!  My stepkids in NJ don't start until after labor day.  Which is the way it was when I was a kid, even here in MD.



We're in NJ so that last week works for us.  And I still have a couple days relaxing after getting home.

So the sweet spot might be the 3rd week in August for you.  Just remember to log in at 7AM once the week for you opens up.  I don't think it should be as hard to get as the middle of summer with everyone being on vacation.


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 3, 2013)

dbigbum said:


> We're in NJ so that last week works for us.  And I still have a couple days relaxing after getting home.
> 
> So the sweet spot might be the 3rd week in August for you.  Just remember to log in at 7AM once the week for you opens up.  I don't think it should be as hard to get as the middle of summer with everyone being on vacation.



unfortunately the husband's exwife always claims that week.  
as i've said before, it won't be the end of the world if we can't get MB next summer, but we really hope we'll be able to manage it.


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The first day of school here in Lee County Fl was Aug 8
> The last day will be May 28, unless of course there are hurricane days that have to be made up
> 
> So mayby families miss out on those last days of summer vacations, but they can have the resorts all to themselves at the end of Spring



wow, you get out pretty early!  I guess it all balances out in the end.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The first day of school here in Lee County Fl was Aug 8
> The last day will be May 28, unless of course there are hurricane days that have to be made up
> 
> So mayby families miss out on those last days of summer vacations, but they can have the resorts all to themselves at the end of Spring



Our first day was August 7, last day May 16. Planning Disney the week immediately after that, looking forward to the low crowds. We did MB this summer the first week of June and it was perfect.


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 4, 2013)

paxsarah said:


> Our first day was August 7, last day May 16. Planning Disney the week immediately after that, looking forward to the low crowds. We did MB this summer the first week of June and it was perfect.



We're trying to move to NC, but I don't think they are quite that early with their school dates.  But, at least it won't be nearly such a long drive to get to MB!!  And maybe Disney will actually become an option for us one year, since we could actually drive there instead of flying.  That's a bit exciting!


----------



## dbigbum (Oct 4, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> We're trying to move to NC, but I don't think they are quite that early with their school dates.  But, at least it won't be nearly such a long drive to get to MB!!  And maybe Disney will actually become an option for us one year, since we could actually drive there instead of flying.  That's a bit exciting!



We drive to Disney from NJ!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 4, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> wow, you get out pretty early!  I guess it all balances out in the end.



I dont get out pretty early...Its been over 30 years since i had to think about school schedules


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I dont get out pretty early...Its been over 30 years since i had to think about school schedules



Well, it was a general you...

but I can't say I'm not a bit jealous.  I feel like i'm going to have at least one in school for the rest of my life!  (our oldest is 14, the youngest just turned 2).


----------



## gemini2678 (Oct 7, 2013)

dbigbum said:


> We drive to Disney from NJ!



i can't imagine doing that with my four kids in the van - i would need a vacation after the vacation!


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 7, 2013)

Although one of the main reasons we moved from PA to GA was to be closer to the kids' grandparents, the easy drive to Disney is a great side effect!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 7, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> Well, it was a general you...
> 
> but I can't say I'm not a bit jealous.  I feel like i'm going to have at least one in school for the rest of my life!  (our oldest is 14, the youngest just turned 2).



When my daughter was 2, I thought it would be forever too...The time goes faster than you can imagine


----------



## dbigbum (Oct 7, 2013)

gemini2678 said:


> i can't imagine doing that with my four kids in the van - i would need a vacation after the vacation!



We have 2 kids and 2 dogs that we kennel in Orlando.  They're all pretty good, I drive overnight so everyone's asleep.


----------

